# Models For Sale



## jgoodwin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have about 75 or 80 unopened 1/25 kits from my closed hobby shop that I have been sitting on for several years. All are NASCAR kits new and old. New being from maybe 2005 and back.
If interested email me at [email protected] and I will send you a word.doc listing. Will sell as group or singles. really do not want to have to put them on FleaBay. They need to be built. I need the room and money.lol
Thanks, Joe


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Would you be willing to donate some to our troops ! I will find out where to send them..Jeff


----------



## jgoodwin (Jun 7, 2006)

*donate*

Sorry wish I could afford to. Need to feed my family right now. Got laided off.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Ive got some stuff I'd like to donate. Can you post where to send them anyway please?


----------



## markybritz090 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, that's nice to hear..


----------

